# Identification help?



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

I was just wonderning how to tell the difference between a male and female (buck and hen) steelie. This is my first year trying in the river and I have only been out once (baby at home). When we catch them out on the lake they all look the same to me. Is it the color difference or maybe the bigger ones are most often females like walleyes? I am clueless. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

i can tell by the hook on the bottom jaw of the fish, males have them and females do not, some are more easier to tell than others. hope this helps


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

this is a male http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=38843

this is a female http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=38844
not real good pics but will give you and idea


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

As was mentioned, probably the easiest way to determine the sex of the fish is by it's jaw structure and it's snout. The females tend to have a more rounded off blunt snout whereas the males have more of a pointed snout. Leading up to and during the spawn the males' jaws may elongate and become more curved/hooked, and this is refered to as a kype. When a male steelhead has a developed kype and is in it's spawning colors it is referred to as a 'buck'.









Kype of a buck steelhead









Male Steelhead









Female 'Hen' Steelhead 

John


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Female









Male









You can definitely tell by the jaw, coloration, and the female has a belly full of eggs.


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. I see the major difference in the jaw line. I never knew what a kype was either but now I do.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love this site!!!! 
Thanks for the info. 
don m


----------

